# Green 2/23



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Fished the Green Saturday. I originally was going to try to fish all of the patterns from the midge swap, but it didn't end up that way. It took us a little while to find actively rising fish, but when one was stupid enough to stick it's nose in my business, it paid a price! The Orange Asher was the bug of choice. I also fished that #32 bunny midge with a lot of luck. Great day to be midging. It was about 40 degrees with minimal W!#D.

More details and photos here-----> http://www.flyfishfood.blogspot.com


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Gald you had some luck. Sounds like it was warm for once, and for there to not be any wind is a bonus! I really want to go back out there, not sure I can stand the cold anymore though, come on spring... Thanks for the report.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet report. I am looking to get out soon. I want to try some of the flies from the swap as well. Last trip I forgot to bring them.


----------



## Orange Foot (Nov 26, 2007)

What do you guys know about the Lower Lower Green around the town of Green River UT? I think the San Rafael runs into it that area? 

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

When the Green comes back into Utah near Vernal it is catfish and carp habitat, muddy and warm all the way to the Colorado R. You may get the odd pike, smallmouth bass too.


----------

